# processing time for Newborn Passport



## CynG (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All,

My baby is due to be born in a few days. I have a few questions to other South Africans who recently gave birth in Dubai.

1. How long did it take to receive your baby's passport 
2. I contacted the Consulate of SA, and they told me that it can take plus minus 4 months to get the passport,I am a bit concerned,, will we still have to pay AED 100 fine and thereafter 25 AED per day, in the event of receiving the passport late from the SA government (as we need to apply for the residency visa 120 days after birth)? I hope it doesn't take longer, because we are also planning on travelling to SA when the baby is 6 months old...

thank you!
Cynthia


----------

